# Hose Storage



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

So I bought 50 ft of the non-toxic water hose and am wondering what everyone puts there hoses in while travelling. I'm trying to find the right size container that fits the hoses and also fits in the pass through storage on the 26RS so they don't leak any water.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I do not store my hose in anything. I just connect the two ends together tightly and that keeps any residual water from leaking out. I coil up the hose and use one of those "ball-type" bungees to keep it coiled. -Sam


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I also connect the two ends together to keep the hose from leaking. I also started using a white 5 gallon bucket. I figured I'd need it for something when camping and it great to store the hose in while traveling or not. I have found a lot of different uses for the bucket. I guess a trash can would work just as well.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I drain and coil them (2-25' white), connect the ends and store them in the sofa slide outside compartment. I have the ball bungies too, but seldom need them. I also carry one of those curly hoses (green) for odd jobs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Same as Jolly for ours.

Not sure if you have the same storage compartment we have on the outside of the couch slide out....do you?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I drain mine and put it in a small plastic box in the slide drawer
works ok for me

Don


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a clear storage container in which I keep only fresh water parts, i.e., 2 hoses, pressure reducing valves, etc. I keep the storage container in my front compartment (where the lower bunk is) when traveling.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I drain the water and connect the 2 ends together.

Thor


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> I also connect the two ends together to keep the hose from leaking. I also started using a white 5 gallon bucket. I figured I'd need it for something when camping and it great to store the hose in while traveling or not. I have found a lot of different uses for the bucket. I guess a trash can would work just as well.
> 
> Mike


I've been using the 5 gallon bucket for storage too. I've added a bucket buddy (those pockets that hold tools) to the side of the bucket and I keep items in there that I use when hooking up and disconnecting. Spare washers, pliers, bungy cords, paper towels, wipes and the lot. I've glued foam rubber to the lid and covered it with denim and made a seat for the bucket. It makes a great spare in case company comes and I don't have any more chairs.

The bucket works great, but it also can get musty when sealed for the winter so I would recommend leaving the lid off to let air circulate during storage.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I store mine, ends connected in a covered container with pressure reducer water filter and some additional fittings.

Eric


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thor said:


> I drain the water and connect the 2 ends together.
> 
> Thor


Same here. Then toss in slideout compartment on 28BHS.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I connect the ends together and throw it in the back of the TV. When I arrive at a new site, I connect the faucet end first and run new water through it. I found out it is always good to fill the hose with water before connecting it to the TT, as this eliminated the air in the line.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I guess the 28 BHS is the only model that gives the perfect storage compartment to put all of that type of stuff in.

I have (1) 25 ft., (3) 50 ft. hoses, all sorts of water and sewer accessories and chemicals, sewer hose slunky thing, (3) 25 ft. power cords, bungie cords and a few lanterns in the side compartment.

the bucket idea sounds like a really good one









kevin


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outback21 said:


> I have a clear storage container in which I keep only fresh water parts, i.e., 2 hoses, pressure reducing valves, etc. I keep the storage container in my front compartment (where the lower bunk is) when traveling.


Ditto.

We've filled the 26RS storage compartment with flip top plastic storage bins. One is dedicated to fresh water supplies. Water often accumulates in the bottom on a trip, and we just dry it out when we get home.
We have a different bin, with a red top, for the black water supplies. We found bins that fit at Home Depot.

Ed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am a tote person. I have 2 25' hoses and put the ends together after they dry. I keep the pressure regulator, filter, 90' adapter, garden hose and a spigot adapter for the hose in case i have to hose off whatever since i dont have an outside shower and i dont need puddles of water in front of the door.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> I drain the water and connect the 2 ends together.
> 
> Thor


Ditto, then I store it in the tub. Makes for a nice little storage compartment.

Jim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I drain mine and put it in this bag Bag from campingworld. Then store it in the tub inside. The bag is very very tough and holds it perfect. I like leaving the outside storage for tools and stuff.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> So I bought 50 ft of the non-toxic water hose and am wondering what everyone puts there hoses in while travelling. I'm trying to find the right size container that fits the hoses and also fits in the pass through storage on the 26RS so they don't leak any water.


Screw the ends together bal bungee, and a milk crate.


----------

